# HyperVM is dieing, Feathur takes over (BlueVM Control Panel Change)



## BlueVM (Jul 20, 2013)

Good evening,

Over the next few weeks we will begin moving from HyperVM to Feathur for our OpenVZ customers. As such we've defined dates for the estimated move.

Buffalo, New York => July 21 - July 28

Atlanta, Georgia => August 1 - August 5

Dallas, Texas => August 8 - August 14

Chicago, Illinois => August 16 - 21

Los Angeles, California => August 22 - 27

Kansas City, Missouri => August 27 - 29

These dates are rough estimates of when we will transfer the vps over to our new control panel. We expect each VPS to go offline for a few seconds during the transfer, however VPS may go offline for up to 15 minutes (one-time). Once your VPS has been transfered to the new control panel you will be emailed a one-time activation link to set your password for Feathur. Your VPS along with all of its files, settings, etc... will remain exactly the same and your IP will NOT change.

We expect this process to go quickly and to be an easy transition, however if for any reason you are having issues feel free to contact our support team.

Best Regards, BlueVM Support Team https://bluevm.com


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 20, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> TL;DR; BlueVM is pushing out our new control panel over the next few weeks. Feathur will be available for sale shortly.


Feathur, Blesta. God what a good month August is going to be.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome job Johnston!  Looking forward to this.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

When will us BlueVM KVM'ers get some love?


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 20, 2013)

@WebSearchingPro - Sometime in in the middle of August probably. Working on the KVM module right now, but KVM is more complicated than openvz (shock) so I'll need a few more weeks to finish it.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds great! Can't wait to be able to mount ISO's / reboot myself


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking forward to the new panel.

Even if I have to wait a little longer due to my KVMs.


----------



## jarland (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats on reaching the point of implementation for your hard work!


----------



## mikho (Jul 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## tdc-adm (Jul 20, 2013)

I can wait for the KVM panel


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 21, 2013)

Looking forward as well!


----------



## Corporal Clegg (Jul 21, 2013)

Any screenshots?


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 21, 2013)

Corporal Clegg said:


> Any screenshots?


Quick google search found this, I assume Feathur is a rehash of the NeonCP that BlueVM was working on a while back:



And theres a youtube video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_UkmZ1gLD0


----------



## BlueVM (Jul 21, 2013)

@WebSearchingPro - While we used the same design and some of the same framework Neon and Feathur are two entirely seperate projects. Neon is a Webhosting control panel like cPanel and Feathur is a VPS control panel. They may look similar, but underneath they're designed to do two different tasks.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Jul 21, 2013)

And it was easier to use the same basic visual themes for both. Plus they look the same, so its easier to tell they were made by the same person.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 21, 2013)

Ahh okay, thanks for the clarification; So since their visually similar that's the closest I got to a screenshot.


----------

